# Hilfe! Ich habe mich noch nie beworben!!!



## diabolo150973 (20 Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde...

ich habe ein Riesenproblem! Ich habe mich noch nie schriftlich beworben. Wenn ich irgendwo anfangen wollte, dann bin ich in den Laden rein (nach telefonischer Terminabsprache) habe mit dem Chef gesprochen und konnte dann da anfangen. Jetzt habe ich im Netz einen Arbeitgeber gefunden, der perfekt passen würde. Jedenfalls von der Arbeit her. Ich kann aber schlecht von meiner jetzigen Stelle aus einen Termin machen (das würde ja jeder mitbekommen). Also muss ich ihm per Mail meine Bewerbung aufdrängeln.
Nun sitze ich hier vor dem Rechner und habe schon wieder Knoten im Kopf. 



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXX,
> 
> hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Mechatroniker in Ihrem Unternehmen. Ich habe meinen Beruf im Bereich Kunsstoffschweissmaschinen/Hochfrequenztechnik, sowie Sonder-/Spezialmaschinenbau erlernt und war als Kundendienstmonteur weltweit im Einsatz. Im Anhang habe ich meinen Lebenslauf, sowie Zeugnisse und ein persönliches Profil eingefügt, damit Sie sich ein erstes Bild machen können. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie mich zu einem persönlichen Gespräch einladen.
> 
> ...


Kann man das so lassen? Ist das zu wenig? Es sind doch bestimmt einige im Forum, die ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben, wenn es um neue Mitarbeiter geht...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2010)

hallo dia,
vlt. noch ein wenig reinschreiben warum du dich gerade bei der Fa 
bewirbst, nicht das die alte Fa. mist ist, sondern das dich das sehr
intressiert was die so machen und du genau diese Art der Arbeit
gesucht hast. Dh. für dich du must dich über die neue Fa infomieren.

gruß helmut

PS. wenn ich mich heute neu bewerben müsste würde ich schwarz sehen
wo sind eigentlich meine Zeugnise geblieben...


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 Februar 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die "neue" Firma stellt im Prinzip genau das Selbe (oder Gleiche???) her, wie mein Ausbildungsbetrieb... Andere Technik, aber trotzdem Kunsstoffschweissmaschinen. Wäre es dann nicht doppelt gemoppelt, das hervorzuheben? Ich hoffe, dass man sich da bei einem persönlichen Gespräch drüber unterhalten kann. Da würde dann auch notgedrungen rauskommen, warum die jetzige Firma "Mist" ist...

Gruß,
dia


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Februar 2010)

Hi dia

schaust du mal hier

http://www.mygeo.info/anschreiben2.html#abschluss

finde ich recht gut gemacht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2010)

nein das darfst du niemals sagen das die alte Fa. mist ist, das will
kein Chef hören. Dann erzähle lieber das du vesucht hast dich zu
verbessern, das aber ein trugschluß war und du jetzt wieder in 
die alte Branche zurück möchtest.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Februar 2010)

bißchen was zur persönlichen entwicklung und son kram würd ich noch mit reinpflastern:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei Ihnen als Projektant, SPS-Programmierer
> und Inbetriebnehmer.
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2010)

sag mal 4l, wie kommst du an eine bewerbung von Dieter Althaus


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Dieter Althaus



jetzt wissen wir endlich wie 4l wirklich heisst


----------



## vierlagig (20 Februar 2010)

so, genug helmut und audsu ... wir wollen dia helfen!


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Februar 2010)

Hallo Dia,
ich würde (im Gegenteil zu 4L) mein Anschreiben kurz und knapp halten. Auch von etwaigen Gehalts-Vorstellungen (selbst wenn in einer Annonce explizit danach gefragt wird) würde ich nichts schreiben - Begründung : liegst du mit deiner Vorstellung zu hoch werden sie dich nicht einladen. Damit ist die Chance dann schon mal vertan. In einem persönlichen Gespräch würde die Gegenseite dir dann jedoch möglicherweise kundtun, dass du es etwas übertrieben hast und du kannst noch nachlegen. Entscheidend (aus meiner Sicht) ist es, überhaupt erstmal zu einem persönlichen Gespräch zu kommen.

Deine Bewerbungsunterlagen, angeführt von einem gut lesbarem tabellarischem Lebenslauf, der alle wichtigen und interessanten Informationen enthält, sollten ordentlich und vollständig sein. Auch hier entscheidet der erste Eindruck. Die Firma, bei der du dich bewirbst erhält ggf. dutzende von Bewerbungen. Die schaut man sich erstmal gar nicht so genau an sondern bildet nach dem ersten Eindruck der Unterlagen schon mal 2 Häufchen. Nur wenn du es in den ersten Haufen schaffst spielt der Inhalt der Unterlagen und alles Weitere überhaupt erst eine Rolle ...

Ach ja ... und deine Triebfeder für den Jobwechsel ist natürlich eine mögliche Perspektive, die du bei dem "neuen Arbeitgeber" siehst ...

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir ein bißchen weiter ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## vierlagig (20 Februar 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Auch hier entscheidet der erste Eindruck.



der erste eindruck ist halt "leider" das anschreiben ... nach den qualifikationen wird erst in folge gefragt... ich finde die angabe einer gehaltsvorstellung unterstreicht, dass die qualifikation vorhanden ist und man zu dieser steht. nachverhandelt darf ja immer noch werden...


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Februar 2010)

... so hat halt jeder so seine Meinung - ich glaube, dass ich meine ausreichend begründet habe ...


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 Februar 2010)

> hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Mechatroniker in Ihrem Unternehmen. Ich habe meinen Beruf im Bereich Kunsstoffschweissmaschinen/Hochfrequenztechnik, sowie Sonder-/Spezialmaschinenbau erlernt und war als Kundendienstmonteur weltweit im Einsatz. Zu meinen Aufgaben gehörten die Erstellung von elektrischen und mechanischen Zeichnungen, Entwürfe von Bauteilen und Baugruppen, Einzelteilefertigung und Baugruppenmontage, Pneumatik und Hydraulik, Schaltschrankbau und Inbetriebnahmen. Damit Sie sich ein erstes Bild von mir machen können, habe ich im Anhang  meinen Lebenslauf, sowie Zeugnisse und ein persönliches Profil eingefügt. Gerne vervollständige ich Ihre ersten  Eindrücke aus meinen Bewerbungsunterlagen in einem persönlichen Gespräch.
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Etwas besser? Ich denke, an den Zeugnissen hapert es nicht. Fast durchgehend nur 2er und auch mal 'ne 1 dazwischen. Ob ich den Noten entsprechend auch etwas tauge, würde er ja erst später herausfinden. Ich halte mich zwar nicht für die Krone der Schöpfung, aber ich denke, es gibt schlimmere in meinem Fach. Das letzte Arbeitszeugnis war auch gut/sehr gut. Ich wette auch: der Neue kennt den Alten! Sind ja schließlich Mitbewerber am gleichen Markt. Und warum will ich da anfangen? Ich will zurück in die Branche. Aber kann man das so sagen/schreiben? Sonstige Fähig- und Fertigkeiten stehen im "persönlichen Profil".
Vom Gehalt werde ich erstmal nichts erwähnen, da ich meinen Marktwert nicht so genau kenne. Mal sehen, was er anbietet. Die Diskussionen enden hier im Forum ja auch immer wieder im leeren Raum. 

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich wette auch: der Neue kennt den Alten! Sind ja schließlich Mitbewerber am gleichen Markt.


... vielleicht ruft der den auch wegen dir an - ist nicht so ungewöhnlich ...



diabolo150973 schrieb:


> nd warum will ich da anfangen? Ich will zurück in die Branche. Aber kann man das so sagen/schreiben?


Ich denke mal, nicht direkt ... aber durch die Blume vielleicht ...



diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Gerne vervollständige ich Ihre ersten  Eindrücke aus meinen Bewerbungsunterlagen in einem persönlichen Gespräch.


Der Satz ist aus meiner Sicht der Beste. Hier zeigst du Selbstbewustsein - das ist wichtig ...


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 Februar 2010)

Ich habe noch eMail-Adresse und Telefonnummer mit eingebaut und abgeschickt.

Mal sehen, was passiert...

Danke für die Hinweise!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Hermann (20 Februar 2010)

Viel Glück


----------



## Blockmove (20 Februar 2010)

Wünsch dir auch viel Glück 

Vielleicht liest ja der neue Chef hier mit *ROFL*

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## diabolo150973 (20 Februar 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht liest ja der neue Chef hier mit *ROFL*




Ich hoffe nicht!!! Wenn das so wäre, müsste ich ganz schnell 99% meiner ganzen Beiträge hier im Forum löschen. Aber dann reißt Markus mir den Kopf ab...:sm14:

Gruß,

dia


----------



## nade (20 Februar 2010)

Dein Bewerbung ist zwar schon raus, aber sehe es auch so bei den Gehaltsvorstellungen. Wenn gefordert mal ruhig etwas höher gegriffen, aber dann mit Verhandelbar abgeben.
Da es ja eben Ziwchenzeitlich andere Firmen mit anderen Richtungen gab, würd ich auch wie schon Erwähnt, so in etwa... da mir diese Verfahrenstechnik..blablah... lag, würde ich gerne wieder in diesen bereich zurück, um mich darin Entfalten zu können....
Mags aber auch lieber blahblah unter 4... oder wieviel Augen der Laden bei einem vorstellungsgespräch hat... und Zeugnisse, Zertifikate, usw in schriftlicher Form MAilen oder besser mitbringen.


----------



## Alfred0 (21 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> Die "neue" Firma stellt im Prinzip genau das Selbe (oder Gleiche???) her, wie mein Ausbildungsbetrieb...
> Gruß,
> dia



Servus
   Kleine Eselsbrück,  Das Gleiche, das Selbe. 
  Es gleicht wie ein Ei dem anderen. Das passt.
  Es selbt wie ein Ei …. Das geht nicht.
  Aber Du kannst die Gleiche Pizza essen wie dein Freund. Aber nur wenn er sie wieder[FONT=&quot] Ausgespieen hat[/FONT]
Gruß
Alfred


----------



## HaDi (21 Februar 2010)

Alfred0 schrieb:


> Aber Du kannst die Gleiche Pizza essen wie dein Freund. Aber nur wenn er sie wieder[FONT=&quot] Ausgespieen hat[/FONT]


Die gleiche geht auch ohne speien ...

@dia:
Viel Erfolg !

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Eliza (21 Februar 2010)

Alfred0 schrieb:


> Aber Du kannst die Gleiche Pizza essen wie dein Freund. Aber nur wenn er sie wieder[FONT=&quot] Ausgespieen hat[/FONT]
> Gruß
> Alfred



FALSCH! das wäre bei der selben pizza der fall. ich kann die gleiche bestellen, die selbe aber nur in o. g. fall essen oder ihm den teller wegnehmen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (21 Februar 2010)

Alfred0 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot] ...Ausgespieen[/FONT]...




Es ist schon erstaunlich wie schnell man vom "Bewerben" zum "Kotzen" kommt...

Übrigens hat der gute Mann, dem ich gestern geschrieben habe, mich vorhin angerufen. Morgen um 19Uhr ist Termin.
Das ging viel schneller, als ich dachte!!! *freu*


Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Übrigens hat der gute Mann, dem ich gestern geschrieben habe, mich vorhin angerufen. Morgen um 19Uhr ist Termin.
> Das ging viel schneller, als ich dachte!!! *freu*



Wenn das was wird muß du aber einen ausgeben :sm24:, viel erfolg.

gruß helmut


----------



## Sockenralf (21 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hast du wirklich nur das hier angegebene in der Bewerbung geschrieben????? 

Muß ja ordentlich eingeschlagen haben, daß das soooo schnell geht

MfG


----------



## diabolo150973 (21 Februar 2010)

Ja, wirklich! Nur noch eMail und Telefon dazu...
Und die "XXX..." gegen Namen getauscht!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (21 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Übrigens hat der gute Mann, dem ich gestern geschrieben habe, mich vorhin angerufen.





Sonntags mittags eine Einladung zum Bewerbungsgespräch für nächsten Tag bekommen?? Dem steht das Wasser bis zum Hals.. du hast eine gute Verhandlungsposition... oder er ließt wie schon erwähnt hier im Forum.. :icon_eek: 

Drück dir die Daumen...


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## PLC-Gundel (21 Februar 2010)

*Viel Erfolg*

Hi Dia,

wünsch Dir viel Glück und Erfolg für morgen :s12:

Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald,
Gundula


----------



## Paule (21 Februar 2010)

*Viel Erfolg*

Hallo Dia, 
ich wünsche Dir auch viel Erfolg.
Und daran denken, wenn der am Sonntag anruft ist ein Geschäftswagen mit drin.


----------



## RGerlach (22 Februar 2010)

Hallo Dia,


viel Erfolg für Dein Bewerbungsgespräch.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Februar 2010)

So... ich mach ich jetzt schick und dann fahre ich los...

Mal sehen, was wird...


Bis später,

dia


----------



## vierlagig (22 Februar 2010)

lass den strick weg!


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Februar 2010)

Schon unterschrieben? 

MfG


----------



## Matze001 (22 Februar 2010)

Ist doch erst in einer Stunde... immer diese ungeduldigen!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Februar 2010)

*MitDenFingernAufmTischTrommel*

Was is nun?


MfG


----------



## Markus (22 Februar 2010)

um die spannung etwas zu lockern dachte ich wir können uns ja spekulativ an die "wahrheit" herantasten... 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=33859


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Februar 2010)

So, das war's...
Hab den Job!!!
Spätestens übernächste Woche wird unterschrieben!

Das war mit Abstand der netteste Arbeitgeber, den ich jemals kennengelernt habe. Schluss mit "Rolltore annageln"!!!

Vielen Dank an alle für's Daumendrücken!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Jan (22 Februar 2010)

Ich gratuliere. 

:sm16:    :s11:


----------



## Matze001 (22 Februar 2010)

Super! Das freut mich sehr!

Auch von mir Gratulation!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Pizza (22 Februar 2010)

Hi Dia,

Glückwunsch!
Ich freu mich für Dich. Nun kann ich meine Daumen ja endlich wieder frei lassen. Sind schon ganz blau vom vielen "Daumen drücken"


----------



## Pizza (22 Februar 2010)

Alfred0 schrieb:


> Aber Du kannst *die *Gleiche Pizza essen



He, Ich bin immer noch *der *Pizza


----------



## nade (22 Februar 2010)

Ende des Daumenchatchens.... Wo ist die Kiste für den Einstand?

Dann feier mal noch schön und auch Glühstrümpfe zu der neuen Arbeit.


----------



## Hermann (22 Februar 2010)

Daumen Hoch 

Na dann mal viel glück das alles sooo super bleibt


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Hab den Job!!!



Gratulation!


----------



## Question_mark (22 Februar 2010)

*Meinen Glückwunsch*

Hallo,



			
				dia schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Job!!!



Klar, ich habe Dir ja auch den Daumen gedrückt ..

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg beim neuen Arbeitgeber.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (22 Februar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.. 

Jetzt kannste waldy vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben.. *ROFL*


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Paule (22 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Hab den Job!!!


Gratulation Dia, freut mich für Dich.
Aber was wird denn jetzt aus Deiner Nietenpresse?


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> ...Nietenpresse?



Ich glaube, das Gerät hat ihn überfordert!


----------



## crash (22 Februar 2010)

Ich gratuliere auch.
Alles Gute für den neuen Job.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Februar 2010)

*Geht doch...!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Dia,
ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg in deinen neuen Job und
das dir dein neuer Chef irgendwann zum 25 Jährigen
betriebsjubiläum eine goldene Uhr schenkt. 

Gruß Helmut, Daumen loslass


----------



## waldy (23 Februar 2010)

Hi diabolo,
von mir auch viel Glück und Spass an neue Jobstelle 

gruß waldy​


----------



## Ralle (23 Februar 2010)

Ich wünsche dir Alles Gute für den neuen Job Dia!!!!!


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

gratuliere 

PS: wo ist das Bier? 



MfG


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Februar 2010)

Hallo Dia,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Job. Ich hoffe, dass er Dir lange Freude bereitet.


----------



## mst (23 Februar 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute!!


----------



## MariusW (23 Februar 2010)

Alles gute und viel Erfolg!!
*ein bischen neidisch guck*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (23 Februar 2010)

Ja Dia

Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch

Freut mich für Dich


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Februar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi diabolo,
> von mir auch viel Glück und Spass an neue Jobstelle
> 
> gruß waldy​



Mensch waldy, frag' doch den dia gleich, wo jetzt ein Job frei wird .



diabolo150973 schrieb:


> "Rolltore annageln"!!!



Das schaffst Du auch.


----------



## mariob (23 Februar 2010)

Viel Spaß Dia,
und alles Gute!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 März 2010)

Ich habe heute unterschrieben!

Montag wird im anderen Laden gekündigt. Das hatte wirklich keinen Sinn mehr... Wenn man schon mit dem Gedanken spielt seine Kollegen zu verprügeln, wird es Zeit zu gehen, oder?!
Am 3. Mai fängt dann auch mein Fernstudium an. Das werden 4 Hardcore-Jahre. 

Ist es höflich, sich beim alten Chef für die Beschäftigung zu bedanken? Der Chef ist/war ja schwer in Ordnung. Und er kann auch nix dafür, dass 3 von 4 seiner Angestellten irgendwie anders sind als Andere. Vielleicht hat es auch an mir gelegen...

Seit wann gilt eigentlich in der Probezeit eine gesetzliche Frist von 2 Wochen?

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/622.html


Gruß,

dia


----------



## vierlagig (5 März 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ist es höflich, sich beim alten Chef für die Beschäftigung zu bedanken? Der Chef ist/war ja schwer in Ordnung. Und er kann auch nix dafür, dass 3 von 4 seiner Angestellten irgendwie anders sind als Andere. Vielleicht hat es auch an mir gelegen...



bring ihm blumen mit...


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 März 2010)

Vielleicht sollte ich ihn noch mit "Edle Tropfen in Nuss" abfüllen und mich dann im Vollsuff die 500m rüberfahren lassen zur neuen Firma, du Knallkopf!!!

Die Frage war ernst gemeint. Man sieht sich ja eventuell noch ein zweites Mal im Leben...


----------



## vierlagig (5 März 2010)

klar kannst du ihm sachlich für die zusammenarbeit und die möglichkeit der entfaltung danken. stell dich aber darauf ein, dass er fragt, warum du gehen willst, du dumme nuss!


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...stell dich aber darauf ein, dass er fragt, warum du gehen willst, du dumme nuss!




Wenn ich die Wahrheit sage, dann wird er seine Leute mit anderen Augen sehen. Ich glaube ich mache mein Recht auf Auskunftsverweigerung geltend!
*ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 März 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahrheit sage, dann wird er seine Leute mit anderen Augen sehen. Ich glaube ich mache mein Recht auf Auskunftsverweigerung geltend!
> *ROFL*


 
ja verweigere die Auskunft, lass das mit der schmutzigen Wäsche,
die sollen andere Waschen, ist bestimmt das beste.


----------



## Jan (5 März 2010)

Ich stimme da Helmut zu.

Ich habe damals "behauptet" dass ich mich weiterbilden will.

Tatsächlich war die Weiterbildung die derzeit einzige Möglichkeit, ohne Arbeitslos zu werden, von der Firma weg zu kommen.

Ich habe das mit der schmutzigen Wäsche auch gelassen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 März 2010)

Ich stimme Helmut auch zu. Schmutzige Wäsche waschen ist nicht gut. Allerdings kann es schon sein, dass manche Chefs interessiert sind zu hören, was in ihrem Laden nicht so passt. Denn nur so können Sie etwas ändern. Dies bezieht sich aber in der Regel nicht auf das "anschwärzen" von Kollegen sondern auf "zuwenig Fortbildungsmöglichkeiten", ... Es handelt sich also um eine konstruktive Kritik. Aber auch hierbei ist die Formulierung wichtig.


----------



## Sockenralf (5 März 2010)

Hallo,

seid mir mal nicht böse, aber wie kann ein Chef von 4 MA!! nicht wissen, wie´s oder was in seiner Firma läuft??


MfG


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 März 2010)

Indem niemand den Mumm hat mal die Klappe aufzumachen, oder es nicht sehen will, weil er denkt, alles sei in Ordnung.

Außerdem fängt der Chef morgens 1 Stunde später an und hört auch früher auf, wie seine Angestellten. Die Angestellten verlassen aber schon um 7 den Hof und kommen dann irgendwann abends wieder. Man sieht sich also fast nie.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Jan (5 März 2010)

@ Sockenralf

Das geht ganz einfach.

Wenn der Cheff z.B. jemanden einstellt und ihn dann einfach machen läßt ohne mal die Kollegen zu fragen wie er sich macht oder sich mal seine Arbeit anzusehen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 März 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Seit wann gilt eigentlich in der Probezeit eine gesetzliche Frist von 2 Wochen?
> 
> http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/622.html



Mir ist das nur in der Form bekannt. Neu ist das sicher nicht..



Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seid mir mal nicht böse, aber wie kann ein Chef von 4 MA!! nicht wissen, wie´s oder was in seiner Firma läuft??
> 
> MfG



Warum nicht? Betriebsblindheit, Selbstverliebheit, schwebt auf seinen 
Visionen fernab jeder Realität ... aber bei solchen Leuten ist oft jede
Diskussion sinnlos.


----------



## Jan (5 März 2010)

@ Diabolo

Also mit dem Mum hat das nicht unbeding was zu tun.
Bei uns wurden Missstände schon öfter angesprochen und es hat sehr sehr lange gedauert, bis etwas geändert wurde.

Und unser Cheff fängt meistens morgens eine Stunde vor den Kollegen an und geht ca. 1 bis 6 Stunden noch den Kollegen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 März 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Und unser Cheff fängt meistens morgens eine Stunde vor den Kollegen an und geht ca. 1 bis 6 Stunden noch den Kollegen.


 
So gehört sich das auch für ein ordentlichen Chef, Arbeiten bis der Arzt kommt.
Aber sag mal bekommt ihr wirklich mit einer Std. Arbeitszeit alles geregelt ?


----------



## Jan (5 März 2010)

Ich hätte es wohl deutlicher schreiben sollen.

Arbeitszeit MA: 7:00 - 16:30 Uhr

Arbeizszeit Chef: ca. 6:00 - ca. 3:00 Uhr.

Gab auch schon mal eine Zeit, als ich vor dem Chef da war und nach ihm gegangen bin.

Also alles variabel.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 März 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich hätte es wohl deutlicher schreiben sollen.
> 
> Arbeitszeit MA: 7:00 - 16:30 Uhr
> 
> ...


 
dann schläft dein chef also ca. nur 1std am tag, wie oft macht er das
7x die woche. Macht ja nichts das ich dir nicht glaube....oder


----------



## Jan (6 März 2010)

Das "ca." hat schon seinen Grund.

Natürlich kommt der Cheff morgens erst um 8 oder 9 Uhr, wenn er bis in die Nacht gearbeitet hat.

Es ist eben sehr unterschiedlich.

Es kann auch schon mal sein, dass er etwas früher als alle anderen nach Hause geht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> dann schläft dein chef also ca. nur 1std am tag, wie oft macht er das
> 7x die woche. Macht ja nichts das ich dir nicht glaube....oder


 
Du warst noch nie Chef mein lieber Helmut...... sonst würdest du es glauben


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Du warst noch nie Chef mein lieber Helmut...... sonst würdest du es glauben



wenn du es so sagst......
....
....
....glaub ich es auch nicht,
ich kenn dich doch


----------



## Rudi (10 Juni 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich hätte es wohl deutlicher schreiben sollen.
> 
> Arbeitszeit MA: 7:00 - 16:30 Uhr
> 
> ...



Arbeitszeit Sekretärin ??...


----------



## Jan (11 Juni 2010)

Rudi schrieb:


> Arbeitszeit Sekretärin ??...


 
Es gibt in unserer Firma keine Sekretärin.

Jeder muss seinen Papierkram selbst erledigen.


----------



## Gerhard K (11 Juni 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Es gibt in unserer Firma keine Sekretärin.
> 
> Jeder muss seinen Papierkram selbst erledigen.


 
Ich denke Rudi meinte,ob du Sekretärin bist wegen deiner Arbeitszeit
von 7:00-16:30*ROFL*
Lg Gerhard


----------



## Jan (11 Juni 2010)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> Ich denke Rudi meinte,ob du Sekretärin bist wegen deiner Arbeitszeit
> von 7:00-16:30*ROFL*
> Lg Gerhard


 

Das habe ich absolut nicht so verstanden.

Nein, ich bin *KEINE* Sekretärin.

Ich bin *SPS-Programmierer*.


----------



## Ralle (11 Juni 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Das habe ich absolut nicht so verstanden.
> 
> Nein, ich bin *KEINE* Sekretärin.
> 
> Ich bin *SPS-Programmierer*.



Da gibts ja kaum Unterschiede. ... Im Prinzip!


----------



## Jan (11 Juni 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da gibts ja kaum Unterschiede. ... Im Prinzip!


 
Sollte ich jetzt beleidigt sein?! *ROFL*


----------



## bike (13 Juni 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da gibts ja kaum Unterschiede. ... Im Prinzip!


Einen bestimmt:
Sekretärinnen werden besser behandelt als Programmierer und sehen meist besser aus 

bike


----------



## Jan (14 Juni 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Einen bestimmt:
> Sekretärinnen werden besser behandelt als Programmierer und sehen meist besser aus
> 
> bike


 
Irgendetwas hab´ ich wohl falsch gemacht...


----------



## Rudi (14 Juni 2010)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> Ich denke Rudi meinte,ob du Sekretärin bist wegen deiner Arbeitszeit
> von 7:00-16:30*ROFL*
> Lg Gerhard



Eigentlich wollte ich wissen ob die Sekretärin mit Nachtschicht macht.
Ansonsten verstehe ich nicht warum den Chef bis früh arbeitet.


----------

